# Loving again after emotional abuse (article)



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

9 Things To Know About Loving Again After Emotional Abuse

I don't normally look to HuffPo for relationship advice, but this is a good list for someone like me to read over and over and over. For someone who has never been abused verbally or emotionally, it probably seems like, "um, duh!"  

My biggest struggle in this list is trusting my own intuition/judgment.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Self doubt is definitely my #1 struggle, but WAY better than it used to be.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think I still have trouble letting go of self-blame. I picked him. I stayed.


----------

